# Irma damage



## Thunder Head (Sep 18, 2017)

Don't expect to just hike to your favorite spot in the mountains this deer season.

 I went to hike my favorite trail for the first time since Irma. There were 16 new trees across the trail in a 1000' climb. One section, about an acre. Lost every single big tree. Most of the damage was on the East facing slope.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Sep 20, 2017)

Woods are a mess.


----------

